
Semiconductor Industry Vets Predict Memories Moving to China, Intel's Last Fab - teklaperry
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/semiconductors/memory/semiconductor-industry-veterans-see-the-old-order-crumbling
======
sohkamyung
This part is interesting:

>“I hate IoT,” said Hirsch. “I think IoT sucks. You have these stupid tiny
chips, that cost a buck or so, going into a smart building [and they] can last
30 years. One of the things [that drives] the semiconductor industry is
turnover. Why do I want to sell a chip that lasts 30 years and costs
practically nothing? What I want is to sell a disposable chip that goes in the
garbage almost as soon as I sell it. We want to make chips that have value
along with a turnover rate that lets us keep pushing out silicon.”

This doesn't sound compatible with a future where we're suppose to recycle,
reuse and keep using the same things for longer to reduce our ecological
footprint, unless we are willing to stop the cycle of constant and fast
turnover for products that are faster and/or cheaper with each generation.

------
wahern
> Their first warning went to the companies currently cranking out
> semiconductor memories, feeding the seeming insatiable demand for solid
> state storage

In what region is it idiomatic to use memories instead of memory to refer to
data storage? As an American I'm unfamiliar with such usage. Or is this just a
neophyte author?

